# Specialty Rescue Auction donors please read



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Judy received two lovely doggie beds yesterday from Amazon and no name of the donor came with it.
We have had a couple of other items come in like this also. 
I have some of your names on items I knew were coming but not all. 
If you donate an item and send from a website, please let me know privately what you have donated and your name. 
We want to list all donors in the catalog that donate to Rescue and I want to be able to send a Thank-you with our 501c3 I.D. number so you can deduct this on your taxes next year. We are so happy to have this form now and want to use it to help us and all of you.
Cant thank-you all enough. Hugs, Edie
[email protected]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kick in the butt, too, Edie. Am going to get together the items I'm donating and send them out. Had been on my mind two days ago and then right out.:blink: Gee that happens often these days. :huh:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, I know the feeling and have to make myself focus on one thing at a time now, or feel like I will fly apart. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edie, is one of them the bed I had ordered???? It was a black ornate metal bed.....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pat, Your bed arrived a little while back, but also had no name on it. Can you send me that privately with address and full name?? Thanks


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know you got my stuff Edie, but did it have my address? Just confirming, thanks.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Edie, what is the deadline for these donations, please?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got my package together and thanks to usps.com, has postage and will go out Priority in the morning. :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Specialty isnt until the end of May but to get your name in the catalog as a donor it will need to be in by the first week in May. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I got the loveliest letter from Judy Crowe at AMA Rescue thanking me for the box of auction items I sent. It was so personal rather than a form letter that I was so touched. I'm so honored to support such a wonderful organization. :chili::chili: I hope that if you haven't donated items for the Specialty or donated to AMA Rescue that you will please consider it. They do such amazing work. :wub:


----------

